# When decorating your home what colors do you prefer?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2017)

My daughter recently purchased a fairly new home. I tagged along while they were looking. It seems all the newer homes have very open areas and are almost all painted in a very light neutral color. The house they decided on was all cream color even the upstairs. There are pillars downstairs that is the only thing that separates different areas. It's a very beautiful home but I feel like I am in ancient Rome. I prefer more vibrant colors leaning toward the dark side. I like separate rooms and lots of wall space so I can hang pictures and put up shelves. These photos show my new kitchen with, as my Son calls it, tomato soup color walls. The other was my daughters room which I use now for my computer and craft room. It is a deep Amish blue. What do you prefer,light and airy rooms,muted shades or neutrals? Maybe age has a lot to do with our choices. What do you think?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2017)

Warm earth colors.  NEVER a blue kitchen !  Blues  for the bathroom  OK.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 22, 2017)

I used to like earth tones until I moved south and had to live with red clay stains on everything for years.  Now I like shades of green, gray, maybe lilac for wall colors.  Light colors. The rust color (that's what I'd call it, not tomato soup) on your rooms looks good, though.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 22, 2017)

One thing I know for sure after years of observance.

The guys never get to pick the colors.

"What to you think of this ecru for the bathroom??

"Fine by me, how much is it going to cost and am I supposed to do the painting?":love_heart:

The Church was considering a female Pope but in the interview she showed up with paint chips and recommended painting over the Sistine Chapel because it was 'dated'.  Off white was the recommendation.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 22, 2017)

I have a 10 year old modern home ,all my walls are the same colour ..a  sort of bone / off white throughout 

When you get a new home built ( here in Aust ) 
you are only allowed to have one colour ..for the walls and the same colour for the ceiling ( I don't like the ceiling the same as the walls ) but the neighbour who built after us had it have it like that ....it kinda looks dirty to me ..not .. having a white ceiling ..which we have ...or if you want something different you have  to paint it yourself .I like the same colour throughout ,but we have two rooms we painted a feature wall in ..it's like a powdery blue ...( we live fairly close to beach) so blue fits in here 

My kitchen is white with mid blue bench tops ..
I don't like earth tones ...


----------



## jujube (Jun 22, 2017)

I like "warm" colors.  Unfortunately, I live in an all-white house (I live in the Spousal Equivalent's house and he likes all colors as long as they are white....)  He also likes blank walls, but he didn't get his way on that.  I go for as much color in accessories/fabrics/pictures as I can get away with.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2017)

I like your colors Ruth, I usually go for lighter colors and earthy tones.  My rooms are very small, so dark colors just make them look smaller.  For the living room and hallway I just went with a light heavy cream color, beige in the den, bedroom a light honey color and the kitchen and hallway that leads to the basement is painted in Catalina Blue, it's a bluish green color.  Hard to get the exact color in photos, but I just went into the kitchen, flipped on the light and took this one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2017)

I live with landlord white walls, gold carpet and ancient harvest gold appliances in my little apartment.

I would prefer English country house colors with lots of clutter, sort of fancy, but homely and comfortable enough for a wet dog with muddy feet.

So far all I have is the clutter and my muddy feet.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 23, 2017)

When we moved into our mobile home, 19 years ago in Florida, every wall was wall paper and mostly the same design. Ugly.....Now the kitchen is a moderate light green, hallway is a light blue, my bathroom is a light rust color and Florida room is a light yellow. The other rooms are still the same wall paper but will eventually be changed.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 23, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I live with landlord white walls, gold carpet and ancient harvest gold appliances in my little apartment.
> 
> I would prefer English country house colors with lots of clutter, sort of fancy, but homely and comfortable enough for a wet dog with muddy feet.
> 
> So far all I have is the clutter and my muddy feet.



Landlord white? Now there's a color I am familiar with.  

I couldn't stand every room the same color so I painted the bathroom on my own.  A nice light green.  I love it.

By the way I am a real good painter.  No need for masking tape or anything to cut in.  I can paint with my left hand and right hand equally well.  From years of practice.  The only problem? It takes me half an hour to get up and down the step ladder. nthego:


----------



## terry123 (Jun 25, 2017)

I like an antique white with blue accent.  I love blue and probably have too much of it.


----------



## Wren (Jun 27, 2017)

I also have small rooms, all walls painted ivory,  with curtains, cushions and paintings in earthy tones but when I was decorating my bedroom, I just loved this wallpaper and used  it on one wall with the other walls a soft cream


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 27, 2017)

I recently had my house remodeled, went with grayish/green wall color trimmed in white with dark laminated wide plank floors in part of house in the other half it is an adobe/coral color trimmed in white with the dark floors.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 28, 2017)

You know what would be nice.?  I'm a bachelor.  I would love it if someone would come over and introduce the what I call 'touch'.

I would pay someone to do that.  Pick the colors.  Make suggestions.  Whatever.


----------



## Wren (Jun 29, 2017)

I would do it for free Camper6,  I love interior design, but with over 6,000 miles between us I don't think that will be happening any time soon !


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2017)

Wren said:


> I would do it for free Camper6,  I love interior design, but with over 6,000 miles between us I don't think that will be happening any time soon !



I will just have to struggle along with landlord white. I bought a sewing machine and made my own curtains and drapes and even sheers. That was fun and dressed the place up a bit.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks.  I will send a picture when I get around to it.  Not too many guys own sewing machines.  My friends are always bringing over slacks to be shortened or altered.  It's fun.

As a small boy I used to sit behind my mother sewing and carefully watched all the processes.  I was fascinated.  When my grandson visited he picked up on it right away.  It was amazing.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2017)

I dislike blue in the house, especially kitchen, Ok maybe for a bath.

Really love greens, pale to medium, rich tans, creamy beiges and in the kitchen, yellows or black white and red. Or green. LOL, did I say I like green?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I dislike blue in the house, especially kitchen, Ok maybe for a bath.
> 
> Really love greens, pale to medium, rich tans, creamy beiges and in the kitchen, yellows or black white and red. Or green. LOL, did I say I like green?



I just redid my bathroom in a light green.  It's a very peaceful color and it's all around us in nature.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2017)

When my Husband and I bought our first house he chose all the colors. I went along with it because he was very artistic and I thought he would make the best choices. Well I was wrong. I didn't care for any of the colors or wallpaper. So little by little over the years I chose what I like which is earth tones. Now I'm happy !


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 2, 2017)

As we have moved, I tried to let the house itself dictate the decoration.  I contemporary Nevada ranch style took different colors than the 1900s Victorian four-square  Currently we have a very open place with a lot of trees and woods near the lake.  When we bought it, the owner had left it primer white - because she couldn't decide what to do with it.  It needed some warmth so the living room walls are Ben. Moore Desert Tan (pale gold) and the back kitchen wall is pale sage to offset the maple cabinets.  I tried to keep the "mountain lodge" look.

I love color but the walls need to be my canvas - not the painting (That said I LOVE that wall paper that Wren picked out - very bold!!)  Next house I am hoping to go more simple.  So many of the decorating photos show white furniture - SO impractical!!  I figure, I would rather paint the walls white and put color on the furniture and accessories.  We'll be house hunting in the next few months.  Will have to let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Wandrin (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm currently considering all the different shades of grey for the walls.  There are so many!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 2, 2017)

Wandrin said:


> I'm currently considering all the different shades of grey for the walls.  There are so many!


Grey makes a very good wall color.  I wouldn't have believed it until I painted a bedroom that color.  I like it, only second to a light green.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2017)

Been years since I painted, but I really like Benjamin Moore paints, expensive but wear very well and they have (or had) liquid color samples to paint on the wall in a room to see what it would look like.  If you upload your photo to this site you can experiment with different colors. https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/color-overview/find-your-color/color-a-room


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 6, 2017)

I always start my DIY projects with a stop at the paint counter to see what cans of paint they have that were mixed incorrectly.  The local Home Depot sells them for a few dollars and they can be a great value if you don't have your heart set on a specific color.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 6, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I always start my DIY projects with a stop at the paint counter to see what cans of paint they have that were mixed incorrectly.  The local Home Depot sells them for a few dollars and they can be a great value if you don't have your heart set on a specific color.


So true Aunt Bea. My hubby worked for Home Depot for a short while. He got first dibs on the oops paint as they called it.I also found that if after you use it any leftovers can be stored in a jar which I then put a piece of plastic wrap on top before screwing the lid down tight. The plastic makes it easier to open if you happen to get a bit of paint on the rim. This has saved a ton of money because you can then touch up instead of painting the entire wall. If the color isn't exactly right because the original faded I noticed if you sort of feather it when repainting, in a few weeks it blends right in.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 6, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I always start my DIY projects with a stop at the paint counter to see what cans of paint they have that were mixed incorrectly.  The local Home Depot sells them for a few dollars and they can be a great value if you don't have your heart set on a specific color.



Walmart has done away with that here.  No longer mix any colors to specifications or paint chips.  What you see on the shelf is what you get. 

They have good prices to make up for the clerk in the paint department and the waste.


----------



## dols1 (Jul 11, 2017)

I like bright, light and natural colors, feels a lot cleaner for some reason!


----------



## Manatee (Jul 12, 2017)

When we moved into our condo apartment, our kids (mid 50s) peeled the ancient wallpaper in the bedroom and painted it.  That was a nice housewarming present.
I have since done all manner of other improvements.


I have long said that the difference in the work a new house requires and what an old house requires is not the amount of work, but the _nature _of the work.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sassycakes quote:
_"When my Husband and I bought our first house he chose all the colors."
__


_You should enter that in the Guiness World Book of Records.  That has to be a first in the U.S.A.  Wait.  The North American Continent.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 14, 2017)

I like a transparent enamel.

HDH


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 14, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> I like a transparent enamel.
> 
> HDH



That is so nice to see.  Keep up the good work.


----------

